# Comment marchent les playlist sur un shuffle?



## Wouzz (28 Février 2010)

Salut @ tous,

Je viens d'acheter mon 1er iPod, un Shuffle.
Je ne suis pas très familier des logiciels et du matériel d'Apple, qui pour ne rien faciliter sont tout à fait particuliers et pas du tout intuitifs (je trouve).

Par exemple j'ai essayé de comprendre comment fonctionnent les playlists...
J'ai réussi à créer plusieurs PL depuis iTunes, et à ranger mes chansons dans chacunes d'elles. Super.

Et ensuite? Comment est-ce que je peux lire les chansons de telle ou telle playlist? Comment je peux passer d'1 PL à l'autre?? Le mode d'emploi des boutons est totalement muet sur ce type de fonctionnalité...

C'est peut-être que c'est tout simplement impossible? A la imite je comprendrais, vu que le shuffle est précisément fait pour tout lire en vrac.
Mais dans ce cas à quoi elles servent? Quel est l'intérêt de passer du temps à classer ses musiques dans des PL sur son iPod si on ne peut pas du tout s'en servir à la lecture?

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne sur l'utilisation des playlist sur un shuffle je lui en serais tout à fait reconnaissant, parce que la fonctionnalité me manque... et si elle n'existe pas j'aimerais le savoir ^^

Merci


----------



## arbaot (1 Mars 2010)

quel shuffle?
 1°
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et 2° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 generation

pas de possibilité de gérer les listes de lecture 

ou 3° generation









selection des listes de lecture avec voice over


----------



## Wouzz (1 Mars 2010)

Aaaaargh... 2e génération :rateau:

Bon bah merci...
Mais à quoi sert de pouvoir faire des playlists dans iTunes alors?? Surement pas pour le plaisir de perdre du temps...

Et j'ai quand même une question subsidiaire : si on sélectionne le mode lecture normale (pas aléatoire) est-ce que les playlists sont lues l'une après l'autre? Ou même pas? A la limite ça serait déjà pas mal...

Je vais tester, mais merci d'avance si tu as la réponse.


----------



## arbaot (1 Mars 2010)

jamais testé j'utilise que mon nano 
et les shuffle de la maison tournent avec une seule liste

les playlists peuvent te permettre de faire des sélections en fonction de plein de critères et de synchroniser q'une partie de la bibliothèque en fonction de ton humeur du moment, la météo , ton activité du jour, etc 

de partager une même bibliothèque avec plusieurs iPod 
(5 chez moi...)

avec les listes intelligentes tu peux gérer automatiquement 
les podcasts lu/non lu
les plus/moins lu ,
les ajout récent/ancien , etc 

tu peu même faire des listes avec des présélections dans d'autres listes
une liste A avec x éléments de la liste B et y éléments de la liste C

beaucoup de choses sont possible à toi d'imaginer selon tes envies ou tes besoins

je te conseil de parcourir l'aide d'iTunes et de revenir sur le forum en cas de doute


----------



## Wouzz (5 Mars 2010)

Hé bien je te remercie pour cette réponse qui a tout à fait éclairé ma lanterne. 

Je tâcherai de mieux me renseigner avant d'acheter à l'avenir.


----------

